# Black tip, Jack attack. (pics, videos)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Martin lost a big Black tip shark early today, the jacks were out in force, nice video of the jacks attacking the top lures.
pics



























videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTYTUVOeugQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwfSi0vZfPk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice oics*

Great vid. Congrats.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Martin looks like he know how to handle those big fish. really cool videos. my dads name was Martin and he loved to fish. what beach are you at? lauderdale? happy turkey day


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nothing sweeter to me than watching fish chasae a top popper. You cna just watch them surge and take the bait. Makes a real good show. Nice vids.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*awsome... just awsome..*

I can see some great post coming from you... this will be great...
great time with the kids can not be beat.. Congratz on a great fisherman...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*great videos*

I also love watching them, hitting something on top like that it almost looks like you are fishing from a seawall, then you are back on the beach....Where the poles were set, that looks like the water, gets deep fast right there??. That has to be a great place, for fishing right there. You guys don't even have to get wet to cast Up here we have to at least go up to our waist, in the surf And after i get my bait and leader cut like butter, i am not in a hurry to walk out there again Keep giving us those great pictures, and videos......


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the nice words, I will be making some more videos, let me know when it gets to be to much LOL.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Are you kidding*

We live for this stuff, it's what keep me going  I even put out the tackle bag, and had to hide it real fast....My GF would kill me, if i when out, and still havent gotten over this bug...It has got me out of things to do with her and family  ...but it bites me in the butt, on days like today....But her dad is coming down, this weekend and he wants to tangle with some sharks....I can't say no  but again thanks, for the videos, hell at least it nice to know somebody is catching something....


----------



## msethben (Nov 19, 2006)

*Black Tip Hints?*

Airnuts, 
Can you give us any helpful information for your big game catches? I am in Melbourne beach and never seem to catch anything that great. If we could only catch something good maybe I could get my kids to go back with me to the beach.


----------

